# My first Sents came today



## cheesemoose (Jun 23, 2010)

I ordered sample along with the scents I am planing on using. Is there a good way to do a scent test where you get a realistic idea on peoples reaction to the scents. May be a little on a qtip or something


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

You could do that, but the best way is to soap it. Scent isn't always the same after it has been soaped. 
You are also going to want to know how your scents are going to react in your soap pot. Along with the color the fragrances will make them. IMO the best way to get your product out there is sample bars, that way you get your scents and soap recipe tested all in one. 
Lynn


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I find that out of bottle scents and in soap scents can be quite different. If you have a big enough sample you should make a small batch of soap. That way you can see how it behaves in soap and also gauge peoples reactions by giving of letting them sniff a small bar of soap.

I usually bought a large enough amount to put into one of my smaller batches of soap and then took it to the market with me and used a nice large *NEW* sign next to it. People would stop and smell it just because it was a new scent of mine. I asked them what they thought but in the end I would see how fast or slow it would sell. Some of them end up in the sale pile because they weren't very popular and sold very slowly but I found a few scents that sold so very well that they became some of the most popular I have and are a regular now.

Since it sounds like you don't sell yet, if these are your first scents than the qtip will work okay but you won't really know until you soap with it and give away samples. Send out a little email to everyone you gave samples to or give a little sheet of paper with a bunch of questions on it to the people who receive the sample. Tell them that if they fill it out and get it back to you then you will use them regularly for samples.


----------



## cheesemoose (Jun 23, 2010)

How about I rebatch some of the walmart recipe I have atound the house and add in some of the fragerance samples


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't really do rebatching so I don't know for sure but I believe that you cannot really test very well this way. It won't give you an idea of how that scent reacts to your soap or if it accelerates or anything. I imagine it might give you a good idea of what the soap will smell like but I wouldn't bet on buying more of that scent until I knew how it reacted in raw soap.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Unless you are going to HP soap for your company, when you test you really want to be trying out scent for the soap you are going to make. My recipe is more expensive to make than the walmart recipe, and with the walmart recipe bomb proff, I simply do up a batch with the new scent. This way I know for sure any changes to the soap is the scent...if the scent accelerates, rices, changes the color to fades at cure.

So no for me I wouldn't rebatch/HP soap to try new scent. And you have all of us to bounce this off of, buy from someone we use, pick scents to start with that we know work...and then once your line is created, then tweak it with new stuff. Why reinvent the wheel with new scent and a new business...I wish I had any help like this at all when I started! Vicki


----------

